# Wago ETHERNET TCP/IP 750-341 u. Steppercontroller750-671 via PC/Modbus ansteuern.



## vivus (7 März 2013)

Hallo Community !


Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein Project gestartet welches eine OpenSource Visualisierung via der Script-Sprache AutoIt
und der Ethernet TCP/IP Hardware von Wage ( 750-341 ) beinhaltet.
Habe hierzu ein UDF geschrieben, welches Via Modbus/TCP-IP die ganze Geschichte abwickelt. ( kommunikation Autoit(Pc) zur I-O-Hardware(Wago)


Hier der Link zu meinem Veröffentlichen Projekt http://www.autoit.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=35017


Jetzt würde ich das Projekt gerne um einen Schrittmotor erweitern.
Da das Wago IO System sehr breit gefächert ist würde ich hier gerne die Steppcontroler -Karte 750-671 verwenden.


Ich finde aber keinerlei Sampels zur Ansteuerung die 750-671 Karte via Modbus über den Ethernetkoppler 750-341 anzusprechen.


laut Wago Kompatibilität MUSS das gehen.
hat mir irgend jemand einen Tipp ? einen Startup .. oder ähnliches ?


Im Handout der 750-671 finde ich nur Beschreibungen über den "MailBox" betrieb ?!?!?!?! 


kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2013)

Ahh, wieder ein AutoIt-ler im SPS-Forum .
Ich hab auch schon einige Visualisierungen mit AutoIt gemacht für verschiendene Feldbusse. Sehr schön, wenn man nicht auf kostenpflichtige Systeme zurückgreifen muss.

Zum Thema:
Lese mal das Register 0x2030 (Modbus Adr. 408241) wenn die Klemme angreiht ist. Und schreib mal welche Wörter zurückkommen.


----------



## vivus (8 März 2013)

Hi Mobi! 

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe die Hardware leider noch nicht ... wollte ich erst anschaffen, wenn ich auch weis, dass es sicher geht. 
Ist ja auch nicht ganz billig ..... 

Habe mal Wago angeschrieben.

Es kam eine Standard Mail -> ZITAT :

Eine Anbindung des Steppercontrollers 750-671 an einen Ethernet Koppler 750-341 ist grundsätzlich möglich. Die Steuerung erfolgt hierbei gänzlich vom Master über die per Modbus/TCP bereitgestellten Prozessdaten. Da der 750-341 nur als Modbus-Slave die Daten des Steppers abbildet und die Implementierung nur auf Seiten des Masters erfolgt, können wir leider kein generelles Beispiel zur Verfügung stellen. 

Empfehlenswert ist ggf. die Verwendung eines programmierbaren Ethernet-Controllers 750-881 an Stelle des 750-341. Dieser kann ebenfalls per Modbus/TCP an eine übergeordnete Steuerung angebunden werden. Allerdings kann die Programmierung des Steppercontrollers lokal in CoDeSys erfolgen unter Verwendung der hierfür verfügbaren Bibliotheken, wodurch das Engineering an dieser Stelle erheblich vereinfacht würde.

Zitat ENDE :

War ja klar , dass Wago ihre eigene Software wieder unter die Leute bringen wollen. 
Ist ja auch ok. Ich will aber keinen Anderen Master als den PC !!! ..  das hat er wohl nicht verstanden. 

@ mobi, kennst du dich etwas mit dem Modbus aus ? Habe ein File gefunden, welches die Speicherabbilder der Stepperkarte darstellt.

-> http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/eng_manu/modules/m07500671_00000000_0en.pdf

meinst du das ist machbar ?


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2013)

Hi,

klar will Wago die Sachen verbreiten, wobei Codesys ja nichts kostet .

Mit Modbus kenn ich mich aus, hab schon öfters was damit gemacht. Das es machbar ist, denk ich auch.
Der Buskoppler stellt dann ein paar Wörter zur Verfügung für den Steppercontroller bzw. Register.
Das Handbuch hab ich mir auch schon durchgesehen, daher hab ich ja die Adresse von meinem vorigen Post.

Du hast es doch schon geschafft Augänge zu beschreiben oder?


----------



## TerraCharly (9 März 2013)

*Stepper an 750-333*

Hallo,
wir verwenden auch den Steppercontroller von Wago.
Als Busknoten benutzen wir den 750-333.
Das ist ein "dummer" Koppler. (wie der 341) bloss mit Profibusschnittstelle.
Aber ich glaube das ist doch unwichtig wie die Daten in den Knoten kommen. ?
Wir benutzen von Wago die IO-Check Software um bestimmte Grundparameter (Motorstrom...) in den Stepper zu schreiben,
und geben dann die gewünschte Zielposition, Geschwindigkeit und Startsignal über den Bus vor. 
Wir umgehen so die Notwenigkeit über Mailbox auf den Controller zugreifen zu müssen.
TerraCharly


----------



## vivus (10 März 2013)

Hi ! 


@ Mobi -> Ja lesen und schreiben von Bit'S und Register ist kein Prolem


habe in meine AutoIt UDF sogar 2 Versionen. 


eine Nativ ( nur über den TCP-Stack vom PC ) ohne gruscht drum rum.
Was ideal ist zum debuggen ist, weil man die gesendeten Daten wie in einem Netzwerk-Logger mitschreiben kann..


und eine über die Dll des OpenSource Projectes. ( libmodbus.org )


aber das mit dem Stepper kapier ich nicht.. 


Ist mir glaub ich einfach grad zu groß um einen Start Punkt zu finde.


Ich brauch ne Starhilfe ;-) 




@ TerraCharly -> Danke dass du dich beeidigst ! 
Kannst du mir das mit der Mailbox mal etwas erklären ?


hast du eine Liste, auf der die zwingend zu definierenden Parameter notiert sind?


Ich würde mal gern mit einem Art "Skelleton" Programm anfangen.


sowas wie 


-> Initialisieren -> Drehrichtung -> 200 Schritte -> Stopp


oder sowas .. damit ich einfach mal sehen, ob die Karte überhaupt etwas macht.


Das mit den Zielpositionen scheint mir etwas komplizierter zu sein.


Dazu müsse ich ja noch Referenzieren und und und ... 




Sicher das das CodecSyS "gratis" ist ?


Ich habe da in Erinnerung, dass da etwas von Monat-Trial stand.








Wenn CodecSys Freeware wäre, lässt sich dann damit auch eine Exe mit Gui erstellen ?


die man beliebig replizieren kann ?


Das ist halt das, was mir an AutoIt so gefällt.


Man packt alles in eine EXE , packt die Source dazu ( in die Exe ) 


und jeder der will bastelt dran rum ...




Ist einfach ne schöne Sache.




Ich werde jetzt wohl erst mal so ne Karte anschaffen. 
In der Hoffnung, dass ihr mich nicht hängen lasst ;-) 


schönen Sonntag noch !!


----------



## Mobi (10 März 2013)

Codesys selber ist kostenlos. Die Libs kosten dann nur Geld.
Eine exe wird nicht erstellt, das ganze läuft dann in einer Runtime. Also die Visualisierung.
Referenzieren gehört zur Initialisierung. Das hast du aber bei jeder Achse bzw. Servo- und Schrittmotoren.
Ich würde sagen die Mailbox ist eine Art Pool wo der User die Befehle reinpackt und dann der Stepper die nacheinander abarbeitet.
Wobei ich mir das ganze nicht so kompliziert vorstelle, zudem es auch noch über Modbus läuft.


----------



## vivus (11 März 2013)

ich hab mal in wiki nachgelesen .. -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codesys  also die Runtime kostet Geld.  über modulare Ankopplung habe ich leider nix gefunden.

Ziel wäre es bei mir, eine "art" Schnittstelle zu schrieben, um nachher mit National Instruments -> Test Stand die Stepperkarten anzusprechen. 

wobei es so sein soll, dass das gleiche handle-Modul auch anderweitig Portiert werden kann. Da die Lizenzen für TestStand ebenfalls extrem hoch sind. ( und so toll ist es auch nicht ) 

wenn ich dass in AutoIt hin bekomme (als UDF )und das Stabil läuft, schreib ich das dann eh als DLL um. 
Dann kann man aus jeder Programmiersprache darauf zu greifen.

.... ich habe vorhin mal versucht Codesys herunter zu laden. Dann wollen die gleich wieder eine Registrierung und und und .. ist mir schon zu blöd .. ;-)


----------

